# Six month old puppy barking



## Pegjan (Sep 11, 2012)

We have two sisters six months old one is 3lbs and the other is 5.5 lbs. the little
one barks at everything and the 5.5lbs one is very laid back....Do you fine that the older the little one gets with our help will learn to bark less and be less afraid?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That is one of the drawbacks of getting two puppies at the same time. My neighbor has the same problem with her two eight month old puppies. One is very calm and laid back, but the other one is very shy and fearful.

Two puppies is twice the work. They need to be trained and socialized separately. I'd suggest you start taking to fearful one on separate walks and outing with you, maybe a puppy class by herself?

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&A=2043


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome! I would look for a trainer who uses positive reinforcement methods to come help you with your pup. You must have your hands full with two young babies!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I got a brother and sister at the same time, they're 6 1/2 months old now. The little girl was much more outgoing. I took advice from SM about how to handle them. I took them to separate training classes and that really seemed to help. They are both barkers, but comes with the territory. It is a lot of work to have two pups at the same time, but I would do it again. I refer to them as my Beautiful Angel and the Handsome Devil.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Same here!? I would do it again ! I actually found it easier to have Violet and Laurel together than it was getting Hardy a year later, and Dewey a year and 1/2 later than Hardy. The girls were great together!! Violet learned most everything first, and Laurel followed. They played together and entertained each other. They go with me on separate outings. All of mine are "my dogs" but I don't really see any jealousy from them. Hardy is the barker, I haven't heard Dewey really bark much, Violet and Laurel bark if someone comes, but quit when they get to know who it is.


----------

